# S.F. Same-Sex Marriages Voided



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is the CNN article. From the article:

_"...The California Supreme Court voided all same-sex marriages sanctioned by San Francisco this year and ruled Thursday that the city's mayor overstepped his authority by issuing licenses to gay and lesbian couples...

...The court, however, did not resolve whether the California Constitution would permit a same-sex marriage, ruling instead on the narrow issue of whether local officials could bypass California's judicial and legislative branches..."_


----------



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

How sad for all those couples.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

http://www.hrc.org/Template.cfm?Sect...entDisplay.cfm

WASHINGTON - Human Rights Campaign President Cheryl Jacques made the following statement today regarding the decision by the California Supreme Court that the city of San Francisco lacked the authority to issue marriage licenses to same-sex couples. The court also invalidated the licenses of over 4,000 couples married earlier this year in San Francisco.

"This is not the end of the fight to make same-sex couples safer and more secure. California families will still have their day in court to challenge their exclusion from marriage.

"While we are disappointed that the Supreme Court ruled the city lacked authority to issue the licenses, this case does not speak to the issue of whether California's discriminatory marriage ban for same-sex couples is unconstitutional. As those cases move forward, we are hopeful that every California family will be able to access the more than 1,000 rights and responsibilities that are only conferred by marriage.


----------



## 2lilsprites (Apr 30, 2004)

How unfair to all those couples. I can't even imagine how it would feel if someone voided my marriage.


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2lilsprites*







How unfair to all those couples. I can't even imagine how it would feel if someone voided my marriage.

I had the exact same thought.

This issue has been on my mind a lot because my spouse is leaving for Iraq next week. I've been thinking of the same-sex couples in the military who have to remain closeted. I can only imagine how much deeper my fear would be if I were forbidden to seek support. It breaks my heart into a million pieces.

And then this. It's never been more important to me to be married than it is right now. I cannot imagine the pain of waking up and finding out my marriage had been declared void.

I've been weepy anyway, but this news brought fresh tears.


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

That is so wrong.


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

This really sucks. How sad for all of those families.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

How discouraging - just saw the news on the BBC and told my boss. We're all totally bummed and saddenned for all those couples.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)




----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

Almost started this thread and then didn't because of our moratorium. Glad someone else was brave enough.

I heard that there were two lesbian couples on the courthouse steps when the decision was read and they burst into tears. I can't imagine their pain. I feel so badly for all of those couples.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

NJ's Gov resigns over being gay AND gay marriages in SF are void- ALL in the SAME day!

Couldn't have been more well-timed if it were planned this way, eh?

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm not sure it's okay for us to discuss this during the moratorium....So let's all head over to Queer Parenting and drown our sorrows on the party thread.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Cynthia posted in activism this morning saying that calls to action type posts were allowed for now pending Peggy's official ruling.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

It's bad enough that those people will have to burn in hell forever and ever, and now this???







:


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

What a tragedy.


----------



## attachmentfeminist (Mar 26, 2004)

Hilary, I don't know you well, but I sincerely hope you're kidding. Whenever I post something based on faith that can't be proven as fact, I have the presence of mind to post "I believe" in front of it.

In regards to the OP, this just makes me so sad. I'm incredibly disappointed. One step forward, 5 steps back.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

That's horribly sad but, unfortunately, not at all unexpected. In a way, I feel angry at the mayor for giving them false hope - as the law in California stands, the marriages were pretty much destined to be voided.

At least it brought more public awareness to the injustice, though.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

It was the mayor giving them false hope. It was also a political move on his part so he could go, "Look, I did what I said I would during my campaign." The mayor knew that these marriages wouldn't last unless the law there changed.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

HB - rein it in a bit please.

Is this a call to action? Is there somewhere to write? Send emails?


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

This is just so wrong...







When will people wake up and just accept that everyone should have the right to proclaim their deep commitment and love for one another, no matter what?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

It should serve as a call to action for everyone to write to their legislators.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

attachment feminist: HB was speaking tongue in cheek. No worries. Hang around these parts a bit; his wit grows on you.

pugmadmama: That bites about your dh. I've thought the same thing about same-sex couples and deployment. I live in a very military area.

I can't find a good response inside my old lesbian self. I keep hearing that Judy Small song (Australian folk singer last heard from in the 1980's I believe)...We gotta keep on walking forward, never turning back. (Okay more moving with the music...) How about Meg Christian and Holly Near (back at the beginning of the 1980's when they were a couple, before Meg found her guru) Can we be like drops of water falling on a stone, crashing, breaking, dispersing in air, weaker than the stone by far, but be aware that as time goes by the rock will wear away.

I was amazed with joy to see the wonderful pictures of queer love from San Francisco. I'm disappointed, but not dismayed. Gives me an image to keep in mind as I pray the US moves more in the direction of supporting loving relationships.

Edited to add: I'm totally up for a call to action.


----------



## attachmentfeminist (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend*
attachment feminist: HB was speaking tongue in cheek. No worries. Hang around these parts a bit; his wit grows on you.

I'm glad to hear that. I was hoping so.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

But they're sinners...


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Don't make me do bad things to you HB!


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hilary Briss*
But they're sinners...
















You must like that doghouse. Have you added cable TV yet? A wet bar?


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Not only does the doghouse now have cable TV, it also has full AC and karaoke.


----------



## Darrel (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree HB.. but we ALL are sinners .. ... but im on your side


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Disgusting.

Quote:

Hilary, I don't know you well, but I sincerely hope you're kidding.
You must not know him at *all* if you think he's not kidding. :LOL 99.99% of the time, minimum, HB is kidding, sarcastic, ironic or TIC.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

I agree HB.. but we ALL are sinners .. ... but im on your side
Speak for yourself... Jesus died for his own sins, not mine.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

99.99% of the time, minimum, HB is kidding, sarcastic, ironic or TIC.
You might be right...


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

yep, I'm no sinner either contrary to some religions beliefs that they apply to everyone. Even those that are members of a belief system (or religion) that has no sin componant.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey, Mark Morford mentioned this in today's column. Disclaimer -- it IS an opinion piece. But I thought the "sacrificial lamb" idea was interesting. Do you think he's right that most of these couples knew their marriages would be invalidated sooner or later?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

While it totally sucks that they have been invalidated, granting the liscenses was a political move to bring press to the issue. It was also a given the right wing groups would oppose it and bring a lawsuit, thus bringing more press. I doubt anyone really believed that granting liscenses would somehow make the marriages automatically legal. All equal rights issues take a couple steps forward and one back as they make their way bringing equality to all people. So, this isn't the end. It is mearly a little pot hole that will be paved over in the long run. Don't give up, we will overcome!


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

well, i'm a sinner, as the saying goes.

HB---how are you feeling these days? Heard you were really ill for a while there?


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i really don't think newsome did this for his own publicity or ego. for too long this has been due to gay and lesbian couples. the right to marry is such a basic human desire . to feel like you humanly belong in a civil union is a human desire. why can't gays and lesbians marry? how does it hurt you if they decide that for themselves? i don't mean anyone "You", just the basic "you". i was very sad when i heard this.

it seems evil to me to void any marriage.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Darrel = sinner
DaryLLL = not- a- sinner

Just thought I'd clear that up. Hi, Darrel!









Write your congresspersons.


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

HB---how are you feeling these days? Heard you were really ill for a while there?
Uh, I'm OK. I was sick about two months ago, just fine now, thanks. I'm always a bit subdued like this after I've been de-clawed. It gets harder and harder to grow back new claws.







:


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh, HB, I am sure there is an herb or remedy for that--to promote claw growth.







:

Good to hear you are feeling better.


----------

